# Basic negative question



## parfebillyra70 (Oct 28, 2021)

how can i save a photo


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 28, 2021)

-

Another question: from where/what?

From the camera/card, copy to desktop.
From within an app, press ⌘ + S simultaneously.

From the darkroom, once the enlargement has been properly washed
and dried, many options are available… even in archival quality.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

Why is this question in the Darkroom forum?

Are you asking how to digitize a film negative?


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 28, 2021)

I suggest you put it in a safe and lock it up. That should save it. I guess.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bueller...... Bueller.....


----------

